
Researchers Who Exposed VW Gain Little Reward from Success - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/25/business/vw-wvu-diesel-volkswagen-west-virginia.html
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12158221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12158221)

